# wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Hallo habe im moment ein 240 Radiator mit 46er Dicke und kühle damit nur die CPU nen Haswell, erziehle damit auch sehr gute Ergebnisse. Meine Frage wenn ich jetzt noch meine Graka drannhängen will was bräuchte ich dann noch an Radiatoren?
Ist übrigens ne GTX770 Lightning und nen i7 4770K falls das irgendeine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Ganz grob übern Daumen sollte man nicht mehr als 100W Abwärme für einen 120er Radi einplanen, bei dir sind also rund 200W mit deinem 240er dauerhaft kein Problem - daher auch die guten Ergebnisse mit der CPU da diese weit weniger als 100W abgibt.

Eine GTX770 hingegen wird mit einer TDP von 230W angegeben - damit kämst du einschliueßlich der CPU also auf grobe 300W - da könntest du bei längerer Vollast mit deinem aktuellen Radi wohl Probleme bekommen (man korrigiere mich wenn ich was übersehen habe). Ich würde hier zumindest einen 3er (360er) Radi nutzen um nicht auf röhrende schnell drehende Lüfter zurückgreifen zu müssen - oder optimalerweise einfach einen zweiten deiner aktuellen Art dazu bauen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Ok ich denke dann werde ich zusätzlich noch ein 360er einfügen damit die guten temps erhalten bleiben.

thx


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Einen 360er _zusätzlich _ist vielleicht etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen - aber überdimensionieren kann man ja hier eigentlich nicht.


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einen 360er _zusätzlich _ist vielleicht etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen - aber überdimensionieren kann man ja hier eigentlich nicht.


ist es aber nicht generell besser, mehr Fläche zu haben, da die Hardware damit kühler wird? Weil dann kann man ja langsam drehendere Lüfter verwenden, die dann natürlich auch nicht so laut sind?
also das Plus an Fläche im Sinne der Lautstärke/-heit verwenden?


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



metalstore schrieb:


> ist es aber nicht generell besser, mehr Fläche zu haben, da die Hardware damit kühler wird? Weil dann kann man ja langsam drehendere Lüfter verwenden, die dann natürlich auch nicht so laut sind?
> also das Plus an Fläche im Sinne der Lautstärke/-heit verwenden?


 
ja natürlich, je größer die fläche umso kleiner die benötigte drehzahl, ergo geringere Lautstärke. wer sich richtig austobt kann es irgenwann sogar passiv betreiben.


ich kühle nur die cpu mit nem 420er^^ dafür drehn die lüfter aber auch nur auf 700rpm


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

ich kühle nur die cpu mit 240er und lüfter auch so auf ca. 700 
habe temps von 25C° im idle und das bei 40C° zimmer temp unter last läuft alles unter 60C°


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

@metalstore
Natürlich ist das so. Ab einer gewissen Menge an Kühlfläche wird der Effekt aber "unrentabel", da der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Umgebung irgendwann zu klein für eine effektive Kühlung wird.

Beispiel: Wenn ich nur einen Radi für 100W Abwärme habe wird das Wasser relativ warm - und entsprechend habe ich vielleicht 25°C Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Umgebung. Dann kann ich durch eine kleine Fläche sehr viel Energie abgeben und der Radi arbeitet sehr effizient.

Wenn in diesem Kreislauf übertrieben gesagt zehn Radis drin sind werden diese viel ineffizienter da der Temperaturunterschied vielleicht nur noch 5°C beträgt (selbst mit 50 Radis wird diese auch nicht nennenswert weiter fallen!)
Natürlich können die insgesamt mehr Abwärme abführen - wenn aber nur 100W abzuführen sind wäre es ineffizient so viele Radis zu nutzen (es sei denn passiv für Stille ). Ganz nebenbei erhöhen zu viele Radis auch den Durchflusswiderstand der Wakü irgendwann so dass wieder eine stärkere (und evtzl. lautere) Umwälzpumpe nötig wäre.


Bis zu diesem Punkt ists aber ein weiter Weg so dass du natürlich in diesem Falle noch Recht hast: Wenn man in einem solchen System 5 statt 4 Radis drinne hat kann man die Fläche noch gut ist Silenteigenschaften verwandeln... ich denke aber dass auch 4 Radis mit fast unhörbaren 800er NB-eLoop Lüftern hier noch ausreichen würden wenn man nicht auf extrem gute Temperaturen der Chips angewiesen ist.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> habe temps von 25C° im idle und das bei 40C° zimmer temp unter last läuft alles unter 60C°


 
DAS IST SO EIN SCHWACHSINN!!!!

du kühlst also mit 40°C warmer luft ein medium auf 25°C  merkste was?

nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist wenn dann ein auslesefehler. mein oced 3930k hat im idle 40°C bei knapp 29°C Raumtemp und 60-70°C unter Last. Der 6er verbrät ja auch über das Doppelte an Leistung


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @metalstore
> Natürlich ist das so. Ab einer gewissen Menge an Kühlfläche wird der Effekt aber "unrentabel", da der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Umgebung irgendwann zu klein für eine effektive Kühlung wird.
> 
> Beispiel: Wenn ich nur einen Radi für 100W Abwärme habe wird das Wasser relativ warm - und entsprechend habe ich vielleicht 25°C Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Umgebung. Dann kann ich durch eine kleine Fläche sehr viel Energie abgeben und der Radi arbeitet sehr effizient.
> ...


hm, ja, ich glaub da ist was dran


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> habe temps von 25C° im idle und das bei 40C° zimmer temp


 
Sorry aber das ist thermodynamisch unmöglich 

EDIT: zu lahm^^


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

ne das ist so , brauchst ja nicht glauben und oc habe ich auch. habe 25C° Idle temp bei 1.230v auf Haswell bei 40C° Zimmer Temp ist so , ist auch kein auslese fehler.
weiß allerdings nicht was für nen durchfluss ich habe weil mir der sensor noch fehlt. läuf auf jedenfall mit 3900rpm die pumpe und sind knapp 600ml wasser drinne.

wüsste nicht warum ich lügen sollte? wäre ja auch traurig wenn ich mit wakü wärmer wäre als mit luftkü


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ne das ist so , brauchst ja nicht glauben und oc habe ich auch. habe 25C° Idle temp bei 1.230v auf Haswell bei 40C° Zimmer Temp ist so , ist auch kein auslese fehler.


 
Entschuldige aber wenn du das wirklich glaubst kann dir hier keiner mehr helfen.

Wenn du herausgefunden hast wie man die Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik umgeht kannst du dir ja ein perpetuum mobile bauen und brauchst nie wieder zu arbeiten - und kannst gemütlich in der Karibik eiskaltes Bier trinken das du dir einfach mittels 30°C warmem Meerwasser bei 35°C Umgebungstemperatur auf 5°C runterkühlst. 

Ich behaupte nicht dass du lügst - vielleicht gibt der Sensor wirklich solche Werte aus - nurr diese Werte einfach zu glauben ohne den Verstand einzuschalten und zu bemerken dass sie nicht stimmen _können _ist höchst naiv.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ne das ist so , brauchst ja nicht glauben und oc habe ich auch. habe 25C° Idle temp bei 1.230v auf Haswell bei 40C° Zimmer Temp ist so , ist auch kein auslese fehler.
> weiß allerdings nicht was für nen durchfluss ich habe weil mir der sensor noch fehlt. läuf auf jedenfall mit 3900rpm die pumpe und sind knapp 600ml wasser drinne.
> 
> wüsste nicht warum ich lügen sollte? wäre ja auch traurig wenn ich mit wakü wärmer wäre als mit luftkü


 
weil das nicht möglich ist.............

wenn du dir auf den fuss pinkelst, wirds dann zuerst warm oder kalt? 

WARM ist richtig, weil das "wasser" wärmer als deine haut ist und dich somit "wärmt"....


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

ja aber wenn du durchs warme treppenhaus gehst ist das treppengelände trotzdem kälter! (radiator) und ein fluss hat auch nicht die temp vom strand! ihr seid mir ja spezis


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ja aber wenn du durchs warme treppenhaus gehst ist das treppengelände trotzdem kälter! (radiator) und ein fluss hat auch nicht die temp vom strand! ihr seid mir ja spezis


 
sorry, wenn ich dich jetzt dumm nenne, aber das muss ich einfach.....

Erklär es uns physikalisch^^

P.S: das mit dem treppenhaus ist auch mumpitz, das geländer hat die gleiche temp wie der raum drumrum, miss mal nach.... es kommt dir beim anfassen nur anderst vor, da das metall die wärme deiner hand ableitet und sie somit "kühlt".
weil metall meist ein sehr guter wärmeleiter ist, nimmt man ihn ja für kühler...oder haste schonmal einen aus holz oder ton gesehn?

bei deinem "wissensstand" ist das hier was für dich:
Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube

Also noch paar Lüfter rauf und du wirst MINUSGRADE ERREICHEN.


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ja aber wenn du durchs warme treppenhaus gehst ist das treppengelände trotzdem kälter! (radiator) und ein fluss hat auch nicht die temp vom strand! ihr seid mir ja spezis


schonmal eine Metallkugel (zB vom Kugelstoßen) in die Hand genommen? Die fühlt sich erst kalt an, wird aber recht schnell so warm wie deine Hand, lässt du sie ein wenig liegen, ist sie wieder kalt/kälter, gleiches Prinzip bei deinem Treppengeländer...
Edit: the.hai, das Treppengeländer (aus Metall angenommen) ist doch aber normalerweiße kälter? oder woran haperts bei meiner "Logik" grade?^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Letzte Chance:

2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik (für Anfänger ausgedrückt):
Wärme kann nicht _von selbst_ von einem Körper niedriger Temperatur auf einen Körper höherer Temperatur übergehen.

Wenn dein Zimmer 40°C hat kann dein Wasser und deine CPU keine 25°C haben. Das ist simple Physik.
Akzeptiere es (noch besser wäre: verstehe es, dann bemerkst du auch wie schwachsinnig deine Beispiele sind) oder lass es bleiben und glaube weiter deinen Traumvorstellungen und den unkalibrierten Sensoren.



metalstore schrieb:


> schonmal eine Metallkugel (zB vom Kugelstoßen)  in die Hand genommen? Die fühlt sich erst kalt an, wird aber recht  schnell so warm wie deine Hand, lässt du sie ein wenig liegen, ist sie  wieder kalt/kälter, gleiches Prinzip bei deinem  Treppengeländer...


 Ja, das Metall kommt die kälter vor weil es die Wärme deiner Hand besser ableitet als eine Wollkugel. faktisch gesehen haben aber beide die gleiche Temperatur.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

naja ich wüsste nicht warum ich der dumme bin wenn du der bist der mit wakü 10C° höher temps als zimmer temp hast, hahaha

da bekommt man mit luft ja bessere werte . ich sag nur fail

würde an deiner stelle mal nicht die wlp mit dem nutella messer draufschmieren



metalstore schrieb:


> schonmal eine Metallkugel (zB vom Kugelstoßen) in die Hand genommen? Die fühlt sich erst kalt an, wird aber recht schnell so warm wie deine Hand, lässt du sie ein wenig liegen, ist sie wieder kalt/kälter, gleiches Prinzip bei deinem Treppengeländer...


 
ja und gleiches prinzip eines radiators


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> naja ich wüsste nicht warum ich der dumme bin wenn du der bist der mit wakü 10C° höher temps als zimmer temp hast, hahaha
> 
> da bekommt man mit luft ja bessere werte . ich sag nur fail
> 
> würde an deiner stelle mal nicht die wlp mit dem nutella messer draufschmieren


 
dummdoof auweia ey..........

stimmt wakü ist das wundermittel. wenn du jetzte noch deine wassertemp im idle misst und mir sagst, dass sie bei -8°C liegt, dann  denn da ist die wakü immer am effizientesten.....


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Letzte Chance:
> 
> 2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik (für Anfänger ausgedrückt):
> Wärme kann nicht _von selbst_ von einem Körper niedriger Temperatur auf einen Körper höherer Temperatur übergehen.
> ...


okay, wusste ich nich, gleich mal nachmessen 
ne, schon ok, ich glaub's dir/euch ja 
@ B-A-N-G-E-R: kein Grund beleidigend zu werden, und das was ich mit der Kugelstoßkugel (schönes Wort  ) darlegen wollte, war zu deinen Gunsten bezüglich des Treppenhauses/des Treppengeländers, leider war meine (und auch deine) Annahme falsch.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

ohne sinn echt, findest dich wohl lustig, dabei bist du nur traurig.

wenn es mir das wert wäre bzw. wenn du es mir wert wärst würdest du foto beweis bekommen. selbst wenn ich den durchfluss auf 4800rpm stelle bekomme ich locker 15C° kälteres wasser als zimmer temp und das mit 2 lüfter unter 1000rpm

edit manche verstehen anscheinend das prinzip von kühlung nicht dann würde mein auto ja auch warscheinlich 1000C° haben nach einer runde auf der autobahn. komisch was der fahrtwind für wunder bewirken kann für seine wakü.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> wenn es mir das wert wäre bzw. wenn du es mir wert wärst würdest du foto beweis bekommen. selbst wenn ich den durchfluss auf 4800rpm stelle bekomme ich locker 15C° kälteres wasser als zimmer temp und das mit 2 lüfter unter 1000rpm


 
und das geht nicht^^

wieviel durchfluss und drehgeschwindigkeit der lüfter du auch hast, ES GEHT NICHT, dass dein wasser unter Raumtemp liegt und somit auch nicht, dass cpu unter raumtemp kommen kann.

Mach mal screenshots von hwmonitor


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2013)

Die idle temps werden fast grundsätzlich falsch ausgelesen. Beispiel: mein A10-5800k hatte idle 0 grad... Teilweise sogar -1. Unter Luft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Mach das bitte mit Videobeweis und kalibrierten Thermometern, dann ist dir der Nobelpreis für die Apparatur sicher - sofern dich nicht die Kühlschrankindustrie vorher umgelegt hat.
Tipp: Wenn das so einfach funktioniert schließ doch deinen Kühlschrank auch mit an... den Kompressor und den ganzen STrom kannste dir doch sparen wenn man mittn paar Lüftern und ner Umwälzpumpe sein Essen für nix frisch halten kann. 

Ernsthaft, ich würde vorschlagen dass wir das hier beenden denn es führt wirklich zu nichts. Manchen Menschen kann man leider nicht helfen.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die idle temps werden fast grundsätzlich falsch ausgelesen.


 
Richtig. Den Grund dafür findet man ausführlich erklärt in meinem 16. Blog. Aber ich befürchte das will man auch nicht wahrhaben.^^


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ohne sinn echt, findest dich wohl lustig, dabei bist du nur traurig.
> 
> wenn es mir das wert wäre bzw. wenn du es mir wert wärst würdest du foto beweis bekommen. selbst wenn ich den durchfluss auf 4800rpm stelle bekomme ich locker 15C° kälteres wasser als zimmer temp und das mit 2 lüfter unter 1000rpm
> 
> edit manche verstehen anscheinend das prinzip von kühlung nicht dann würde mein auto ja auch warscheinlich 1000C° haben nach einer runde auf der autobahn. komisch was der fahrtwind für wunder bewirken kann für seine wakü.


 @Incredible Alk, gibts für sowas nicht 'nen close wegen trollens? 
Edit: sry Incredible Alk, hast's schneller gesagt als ich's vorgeschlagen habe^^


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> edit manche verstehen anscheinend das prinzip von kühlung nicht dann würde mein auto ja auch warscheinlich 1000C° haben nach einer runde auf der autobahn. komisch was der fahrtwind für wunder bewirken kann für seine wakü.


 
ach und deine motortemperatur im auto wird bei 200kmh auch der autobahn auch immer kleiner als die außentemperatur?

was ich nur so schade finde, DU HAST keinen plan und siehst es nichtmal ein.



WIRKLICH jeder würde uns recht geben, der auslesefehler ist doch nicht schlimm und deine 60°C unter last kommen ja hin und sind ok, aber im idle unter raumtemp? niemals....

erklärs mir bitte physikalisch, wo die niedrigere temp herkommt, du bist dir sicher, also muss das ja gehn.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

achja und wie geht es dann das wenn ich den pc anschmeiße z.b. eine wassertemp von 30C° habe die aber mit höherem durchfluss auf 25C° runterkriege . erklär mir das mal dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Angelo-K (5. August 2013)

Habt ihrs dann bald mal 

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> achja und wie geht es dann das wenn ich den pc anschmeiße z.b. eine wassertemp von 30C° habe die aber mit höherem durchfluss auf 25C° runterkriege . erklär mir das mal dann reden wir weiter


 
Willst du die wahrscheinlichste Lösung haben?

Ich setze mal unsinnigerweise voraus dass die Werte stimmen.

Wasser hat eine sehr hohe speziefische Wärmekapazität - bedeutet man braucht sehr viel Energie um es kälter oder wärmer zu machen. Die Temperatur des Wassers ist also "träge".
Wenn du nachts nur 20°C im Zimmer hast und dann mittags 40°C hat dein Wasser sich aufgrund dieser Trägheit nur auf 25°C im Mittel aufgewärmt.

Dort wo der Sensor ist an der CPU ist nun aber die Oberfläche (Schlauch, Kühler usw.) viel größer als im Tank - deswegen gibts da örtlich schon 30°C. Beim anschalten wird das Wasser umgewälzt und das kältere Wasser aus dem Tank fließt zum Sensor - schwupps haste 25°C auf der Anzeige.

Mit Kühlung hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

Ja ist immer tolle hilfe die man hier bekommt 

immer nur irgendwelche streitgeilen die sich mit gleichgesinnten zusammentun


----------



## metalstore (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*

nehmen wir an, wenn du den PC anmachst, hat das Wasser Zimmertemperatur, läuft das Wasser dann und die CPU und GPU werden nicht gefordert, hat das Wasser *immer noch* Zimmertemperatur, da es nicht kühler geht
zweites Bsp: Zimmer 25°, Wasser 30°, ansonsten wie oben beschrieben, dann kann es sein, dass da Wasser auf 25° runtergeküht werden kann, aber nicht weiter, egal wieviele Radis oder Lüfter du verwendest, ebenso ist es egal wieviel Volumen/Zeiteinheit fließt, es *geht nicht* weiter runter mit der Temperatur...


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> achja und wie geht es dann das wenn ich den pc anschmeiße z.b. eine wassertemp von 30C° habe die aber mit höherem durchfluss auf 25C° runterkriege . erklär mir das mal dann reden wir weiter


 
das ist es ja, es geht nicht^^

deine thermometer sind anscheinend alle ungenau, bzw kaputt.

dein pc hat, wenn er ein paar stunden aus war, genau die gleiche Temp, wie der raum. danach wird alles nur noch wärmer und auf keinen fall kälter. du steckst elektirsche energie rein, die der computer fast komplett in wärme umwandelt.

erklär es mir oder miss mal mit ordentlichem gerät nach.


P.S. Frage: wie warm ist ein bier, was eine ewigkeit in einem 5°C kaltem Kühlschrank gestanden hat?

P.S.#2 hast du noch nen Physiklehrer den du fragen kannst? der würde dich für den witzigsten menschen der welt halten


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2013)

*AW: wieviel Radiatorfläche für CPU & GPU*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ja ist immer tolle hilfe die man hier bekommt
> 
> immer nur irgendwelche streitgeilen die sich mit gleichgesinnten zusammentun


 

OK, das wars dann an der Stelle. Wenn du die nett gemeinten Erklärungen so beantwortest ist dann hier zu.


----------

